# Oh, Dang!- The Story of Brighteyes and Lola



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello, I'm new around here. As you can tell, I am called Brighteyes, but you can call me Bright it you want, because the last part is sometimes difficult to type. Lola is my horse. She's a big, shaggy, rude shire/suffolk mix, but I love her anyway. I mean, how could you ignore something that cute?

Well, I wouldn't trust that statement coming from me, for I have never really seen an ugly horse. 

So, here is were I start my story. Story? Well, I write my own journal is story form, so this won't be much different. I shall spare you some of my strangeness and write in first person though. I am not a professional author; I barely passed English last year, so don't expect this to be epic or anything. You already weren't? Good.

I think that every story prologue of some type, so here it is.

* * * * * * * * * * 

A bitter wind swept threw my hair that cold morning as I drove my four wheeler down a winding old road. I bit my tounge, trying to distract myself from from the wind and the fact that I was about to run out of gas. Just as I thought this, the engine started to choke and then slowed to barely a crawl before stopping a half mile from the barn. Oh dang.

I stepped off and checked the tail box for some extra gas before I realize that I didn't have any, for I had forgotten it back at the barn. Suddenly, the sound of clumsy hooves filled the air. A few feet away from me was the very animal that had caused all this. "Good morning, Lola." I said with a certain degree of gruffness. 

I am not a morning person, and never will be, so I hated getting up this early to feed her. I mean, if I didn't have to get up this early, I would have been more alert and wouldn't have forgotten the gas can. Yes, my claim that this was her fault, in my mind, was perfectly valid.

So, I started up the road, Lola keeping close to me on the other side of the fence. Finally, I reached over to pet her. She gave me a loving look before trotting away to tell her horsey friends about my misfortune. "Oh, come on, Lola, you could have at least walked with me back!"

Finally, I arrived at the barn. The sun had risen only slightly behind it, sihouetting it against a still grey dawn. Then, a voice peirced the chilly air. "Late again?"

"Sorry, but it wasn't my fault..." I started to say.

"Blaming it on the horse *again*, I see." Said the local horse expert and trainer to whom the farm belonged. 

I didn't worry though; In a few hours, I would go right back to loving my horse. It was just these stupid mornings.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well i think you are pertty darn good at writing!!!!!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Morganshow!  Though I seriously am not a good writer.

*Entry One:* A Flashback. (In Which Brighteyes Meets Lola)
*Location*: Circle Horse Auction, Hazelhurst, GA
December 2008​ 
Despite being in the Deep South, it still got pretty cold during the winter. Then, it was likely about 20 to 30 degrees with a terrible wind-chill. Plus, it was starting to rain.
The waters buckets in each of the little steel pipe stalls had frozen over. Some of the horses' owners were breaking the ice with knives and picks.
A little bay mare, likely a quarter horse mix, was licking at the ice, trying to get some water. I got out my knife and broke the ice. The little horse seemed grateful and lapped away.​ 
This place broke my heart. No one around here could afford to keep horses, and most of them were in their prime. Some were kids' horses, sweet as anything. They would stick their heads out of the bars and try to look as cute as possible, hoping someone would buy them. Unfortunately, most of them were on the fast-track to becoming horse-meat in Mexico. (Or Canada I guess.)​ 
Then, something caught my eye. It was a huge gray and white gelding. He looked like a percharon cross to me, but I really had no idea. I reached in to pet him, but he backed away from my hand. Then, I noticed that he wasn't along.​ 
Beside him was a smaller mare. She was dun in color with a roached mane and terrible, cracked hooves. Despite looking as terrible as she did, she was kinda cute in a strange, hairy way. I reached my hand in to pet her. She didn't shy away, but rubbed her head against my hand. How sweet...​ 
I flagged down the guy I assumed to be her owner. "Hey, what kind of horse is this?" I asked. He strugged. 
"Beats me, Miss. Her owner's wife's friend just told me to take her down here to sell. I think she might be a shire or something." She didn't look a thing like a shire to be, but I didn't argue.
"Thank you, Sir." He nodded and walked away.
I spend the rest of the hour petting the poor, love-starved creature and feeding her gummy worms. Yes, you're not suppose to do that, but she was starving.​ 
"Jackie, over here! The auction starting." My mom yelled. I bid my new friend good bye and rushed over, taking my seat on the bleachers.​ 
That night, horses went for about $50 on average. Most of them were sold to families, but then a whole herd was released into the pit at the same time.​ 
A man stepped forwards and announced that these were 'kill horses' that were going to be sold in bulk for meat. To my horror and surprise, the mare I had met eariler was among them. "Mom, we have to get that one!" I pointed to the dun mare.
"We can't afford a horse." She said firmly. 
"Have a heart... I've been wanting a horse since I was like 13..." My mother did have a heart. I was taking advantage of that. She wouldn't dare just let an animal be turned into horse-meat if we could help it.
"If she isn't over $100." I smiled. This could work out for the both of us...​ 
Long story short, we got her and named her Lola shortly afterwards. We got a friend to trailer her to her farm were she would be kept away from the other horses for a while in case she was sick. (The proper word escapes me.)​ 
Below are pictures of her the next morning. You can't see through all that hair, but she was about 300 pounds under weight and lame in her back left foot. And, dang, she had a lot of hair...​ 
*I'll add more pics on a few minutes...*​


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

awww, she's just too cute. I can see how you fell in love with her! Can't wait to hear more, and I think you're a great story-teller!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks so much! I'm really surprised someone dug this up ; I haven't updated in ages. :?


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Haha, it's okay. I have a tendency to dig up old stuff when I'm poking around horseforum. =] I'd love to hear more, if you're thinking about updating!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

^ I agree.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

awww she FUZZY!!!! i want her!!!


----------

